

Show HN: I Made a Web API for Textual Data - ihodes
http://www.skr.io/

======
skrebbel
Quite honestly, I don't get it. Why would anyone want their product to depend
on a third party (= point of failure) for something as trivial as storing a
string in a database and calling a markdown processor?

~~~
ihodes
Probably wouldn't for that, but there's quite a bit more going on there, not
the least of which is XPath and JSONPath querying.

I'll be posting more on this later, but this is just a part of another project
as well. But since it has some uses as is, I thought I'd post it now.

~~~
skrebbel
Hmm, still, with Postgres supporting XPath queries natively, I feel that your
added value is rather slim, I must admit.. It doesn't have JSONPath, but it
does have something else that comes very close
([http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.3/static/functions-
json.htm...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.3/static/functions-json.html))

------
leokun
Unencrypted basic auth as a means to authenticate REST API access is a bad
idea. Acquire an SSL certificate.

~~~
ihodes
Yes, that is in progress.

------
nathancahill
After subscribing, I get redirected to
[http://www.healthtracr.com/](http://www.healthtracr.com/). Another project of
yours?

~~~
ihodes
Sorry about that! Yeah, that's something a few people use to track & graph
things (either y/n questions, 0-n question, or numeric questions) via
scheduled emails.

------
robotmay
I actually rather like it. I had a similar idea a year or two ago which became
something more like a text snippet site, but I originally had ambitions along
these lines.

~~~
ihodes
Thanks! Mind sharing your email (or pinging me)? I'd love to hear about what
you found.

~~~
robotmay
Whoops, forgot to check back on my HN comments! I've signed up with
rob@afternoonrobot.co.uk.

------
himbeere
I actually am searching for a service like this. But I'm very concerned about
privacy, IP logging and stuff.

~~~
ihodes
Ping me at isaachodes at gmail.com if you have specific questions (and I've
love to hear about your use-case as well). Encrypted data at rest and transit
are upcoming (SSL is very soon, encrypted by the secret key (as an optional
measure) is coming later, if there's demand for it).

~~~
alexchamberlain
Offer a full text search instead of encryption at rest.

